# Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen



## Crymes (10. Februar 2013)

*Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo, 
Ich wollte mal Ubuntu auf meinm Netbook ausprobieren in der Hoffnung das es schneller/energiesparender läuft als Windows.
Mein Netbook besitzt einen AMD Brazos C-60 Prozessor mit einer AMD GPU.

1.) Wie installiere ich am Besten den Grafiktreiber? Per Terminal? Lade ich den wie bei Windows von AMD runter?
2.) Ich habe mich schon ein  Bisschen eingelesen, bin aber trotzdem noch unschlüssig: Ist es nun ohne großen Aufwand möglich ein 1080p Video von YouTube oder eine 1080p Video von meiner Kamera anzuschauen (in Windows geht das problemlos - Sorgen bereitet mir die Unterstützung des Decodierens mit der GPU)

Wenn das alles gehen würde fänd ich Linux/Ubuntu echt super.


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*



Crymes schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich habe von den Grafiktreibern keine Ahnung, aber hast du ein Video einfach mal mit dem Linux-VLC geöffnet?
Sollte eigentlich gehen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dragonix (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*



Crymes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich wollte mal Ubuntu auf meinm Netbook ausprobieren in der Hoffnung das es schneller/energiesparender läuft als Windows.
> Mein Netbook besitzt einen AMD Brazos C-60 Prozessor mit einer AMD GPU.
> 
> ...


 
Zu 1) Das ist abhängig von deiner Distribution. Manche liefern den Treiber direkt mit, bei anderen ist's ein Klick in der Paketverwaltung, bei anderen geht's wieder anders. Das ist aber im großen und ganzen kein Hexenwerk. Ein viel Größeres Problem ist 2).

Zu 2) Vergiss es. AMD bietet leider als einziger GPU Hersteller (man lese: nVidia, Intel und AMD; natürlich gibt's da noch mehr, aber den Rest können wir hier glaub ich getrost ignorieren) unter Linux nur eine katastrophale Videobeschleunigung (XvBA) an. Die angebotene Lösung ist (in meinen Augen) einfach nur kaputt - meines Wissens nach ist die Schnittstelle sogar immernoch nicht offiziell dokumentiert (oder gibt's dazu mittlerweile offizielle Dokumente?). Auf eine eh schon wackelige Implementierung trifft also eine "experimentelle" softwareseitige Unterstützung - dass das frickelig und bestenfalls als problematisch zu bezeichnen ist, brauch ich denke ich nicht weiter Auszuführen. Es bliebe also alles an der CPU hängen, bei mir geht das auch, ob das allerdings auf einem Laptop wünschenswert ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich hab's auf jedenfall aufgegeben, aber vielleicht melden sich noch andere zu Wort?!
Zu den Youtube Videos: Flash unter Linux ist auch so ne Sache - neue Versionen gibt's meine ich sowieso nur noch in Googles Chrome (Adobe hat den Support sonst eingestllt). Früher war Flash unter Linux recht lahm, deswegen schau ich Youtube Videos generell nur per HTML5 oder Minitube, damit ist auch 1080p dann idR. kein Problem.

Hier ein Link bezüglich der Videobeschleunigung unter Linux: [Phoronix] The Video Acceleration State On Linux GPU Drivers
Minitube: Minitube, YouTube app for Mac, Windows and Linux


----------



## blackout24 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*

Also Flash macht bei mir keinerlei Probleme. Das kommt bei mir auch nicht mit dem Chromium Browser sonder ich habe es aus den Repos installiert und kriege so unkompliziert meine Updates falls Adobe mal wieder so genädig ist eine Lücke zu schliessen wie gerade zuletzt.

Performance mässig kein Thema. Mir kommt es sogar auf Windows langsamer vor egal welche Qualität die Videos haben. Der Flashplayer reagiert in Windows irgendwie langsamer. Auch 4K Testvideos decodiere ich egal ob über die CPU oder über die GTX 580 flüssig auf Youtube in Linux. Das Flashplugin ist ziemlich ausgereift.

Out-of-the-Box wird das Netbook wohl den freien Treiber verwenden und aus dem Kernel laden. In Ubuntu kann man unter "Zusätzliche Quellen" in der Paketverwaltung einfach auswählen das man den AMD eigenen Treiber möchte und er wird dann automatisch heruntergeladen und installiert.

Was Videobeschleunigung angeht ist AMD leider wirklich das Schlusslicht. NVIDIA Treiber dagegen sind das krasse Gegenteil da bleiben eigentlich keine Wünsche offen.


----------



## ravenhearth (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*

Habe selbst ein Notebook mit einer "kleinen" AMD-APU (E2-1800) und Ubuntu 13.04. Letzteres läuft bereits deutlich flotter, verglichen mit früheren Versionen. Aber die im Startpost angesprochenen Probleme bereiten auch mir Sorgen. Ich habe den offiziellen, proprietären AMD-Treiber installiert, wodurch sich die 3D-Performance gebessert hat, aber Videos laufen nur bis 720p flüssig. Alles darüber hinaus kann ich vergessen, während 1080p unter Windows flüssig lief. Und DVDs kann ich ebenfalls nicht abspielen, bekomms auch nicht zum laufen.

MfG


----------



## Dragonix (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*



ravenhearth schrieb:


> Habe selbst ein Notebook mit einer "kleinen" AMD-APU (E2-1800) und Ubuntu 13.04. Letzteres läuft bereits deutlich flotter, verglichen mit früheren Versionen. Aber die im Startpost angesprochenen Probleme bereiten auch mir Sorgen. Ich habe den offiziellen, proprietären AMD-Treiber installiert, wodurch sich die 3D-Performance gebessert hat, aber Videos laufen nur bis 720p flüssig. Alles darüber hinaus kann ich vergessen, während 1080p unter Windows flüssig lief. Und DVDs kann ich ebenfalls nicht abspielen, bekomms auch nicht zum laufen.
> 
> MfG


 
DVDs sollten aber in jedem Fall gehen. Laufen sie nicht flüssig oder gibt es sonstige Probleme? Ich tippe ja fast eher auf letzteres, da schau dir mal das an: (Google: ubuntu dvd abspielen)


----------



## ravenhearth (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*

Ja, ich kann sie generell nicht abspielen (siehe hier) und bekomme es auch nicht zum laufen.


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*

ich würd was anderes als das unübersichtliche ubuntu nehmen.
mint mate
xubuntu
kubuntu

die amd treiber lassen sich super einfach über die softwarequellen installieren.


----------



## ravenhearth (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*

Ich habe die Codecs installiert, nur einige wenige, wie zB diejenigen für die DVD-Wiedergabe sind generell nicht dabei (so wie ich das verstehe; siehe Link). Ansonsten komme ich mit Ubuntu sehr gut zurecht.

Edit: Das Problem mit den Videos konnte ich lösen:

```
sudo apt-get purge libdvdread4
sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
```

Erst hat es nicht funktioniert (libdvdread4 ist schon auf dem neuesten stand; install-css.sh nicht gefunden), aber auf diese Weise hats dann doch geklappt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*

Ich würde auch an deiner Stelle gerade bei schwachbrüstigen CPUs auf eine nicht so ressourcenvernichtende Oberfläche wechseln, wie Unity eine ist 
MATE; LXDE; Xcfe und E17 würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal anschauen. Die sind alle ziemlich sparsam, dann bleibt auch viel Kapazität für etwaige Streamingaktionen übrig^^
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Crymes (15. Februar 2013)

Ich werds einfach versuchen und dann berichten wie guts funktioniert, ansonsten kommt wieder Windows 7 drauf, bei Windows 8 funktionieren leider die Apps wegen der Auflösung nicht


----------



## Crymes (7. März 2013)

Also gestern ist was unerwartetes passiert: Ich habe meinen Desktop per Bios auf 2 Kerne mit 900 MHz gedrosselt, als Graka ist eine HD 5770 drin.
Ubuntu live gebootet, Chrome installiert - HD Video stockt.
So weit wie erwartet 
Jrtzt hab ich den Amd 13.1 Treiner runtergeladen, entpackt, in den Optiomem der .run Datei als Programm ausführen gewählt und nen Dopelcklick draufgemacht. Da hat sich dann der Treiber mit so nem Windows ähnlichen Assistenten installiert (Ist es so richtig?).
Neustart hab ich nich gemacht ( livesystem).
Chrime gestartet, Full HD Video abgespielt (Big Buck Bunny und Crysis 3 Trailer) - alles läuft flüssig und die CpU hat auch keine 100% Last.
Könnt ihr euch das erklären?


----------



## blackout24 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*

Kannst ja mit "lsmod" schauen ob der Treiber geladen ist. Generell ist es nicht zu empfehlen Treiber per Hand zu installieren anstatt über die Packetverwaltung  da die Dateien nirgends registriert werden. Das bedeutet sobald man die Treiber irgendwann aus den Repos installieren möchte gibt es hässliche Datei Konflikte. Ich musst noch nie irgendwas von einer Webseite herunterladen und manuell machen in Linux.


----------



## GBoos (13. März 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*

Ich komme bei Fragen zu Note-/Netbook-Installationen immer auf FUDUNTU (modernes Gnome 2.3) zurueck. Verzehrt viel weniger Energie als Ubuntu + Brueder/Schwestern. Sieht super aus und ist super schnell. Gerade fuer Netbooks ist ein reines Ubuntu (Unity oder mit Gnome3 & KDE) nicht zu gebrauchen. Wer auf die Basis Ubuntu Wert legt muss sich Xubuntu anschauen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. März 2013)

*AW: Ubuntu auf Netbook - Anfängerfragen*



GBoos schrieb:


> Ich komme bei Fragen zu Note-/Netbook-Installationen immer auf FUDUNTU (modernes Gnome 2.3) zurueck. Verzehrt viel weniger Energie als Ubuntu + Brueder/Schwestern. Sieht super aus und ist super schnell. Gerade fuer Netbooks ist ein reines Ubuntu (Unity oder mit Gnome3 & KDE) nicht zu gebrauchen. Wer auf die Basis Ubuntu Wert legt muss sich Xubuntu anschauen.


 Fuduntu hatte ich gerade mal testweise auf meinem älteren Netbook installiert (Atom N550, IGP und 1GB RAM) und abgesehen von normalen Videos (mit irgendwelchen selbst zu kompilierenden Codec-Packs für h.26x-Unterstützung und solchen Scherzen) lief unter Chromium nichtmal ein YT-Video in 480p flüssig, hat alles gehakt und geruckelt wie sau, die Oberfläche selbst war aber relativ schnell und vor allem ansprechend. Naja, hab dann aber mangels Geduld und Funktionalitäten auf Win8 gewechselt und siehe da: Nicht ein Ruckler mehr bei sämtlichen Videos sowie schnellere Boot- und Ladezeiten. (z.B. beim Browser öffnen)

Könnte ein Treiberproblem sein, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt egal. Win8 läuft schneller und besser und bleibt daher wohl die einzige Lösung...

Einzig die Synaptics-Treiber könnten etwas responsiver sein, die Touchpadtreiber mit Scrollbereich waren bei Linux von Haus aus weitaus besser. Dafür waren aber einige Bildschirme bei Fuduntu zu groß für die Displayauflösung, konnte bei manchen nicht OK oder Abbrechen drücken und Scrollen ging dort nicht.


----------

